# Michigan Milk Bottles



## Venor_Thesaurus (Nov 12, 2020)

Not a lot of books on the subject, but have run across a lot of people that collect specific Michigan Milk Bottles. Would love to talk more and see pictures from collectors! 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Nov 12, 2020)

Going to reply to my own post..A customer on eBay recently asked me about C.E. Posey Dairy near or in Marine City, MI. Has anyone heard of this Dairy? Nothing available online that I could find.

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2020)

I collect round embossed amber milk bottles. The only Michigan item I'm aware of is a buttermilk quart from Emblagard Dairy from Marquette. Both Tutton & Fisher list this bottle in their books, but I've not even seen a picture of one.


----------



## woods_walker (Nov 12, 2020)

Here’s what I’ve dug just this year minus a blank slug plate quart milk I haven’t cleaned up yet. I’m not much of a milk bottle collector but I have a few. The Sunnybrook Dairy would be my most rare milk. Cathro is just a ghost town now and I’ve never came across another milk bottle from there. It could possibly be the only one known in the one pint size. I was told there is a quart version of that bottle listed in the Michigan milk book. 
















This one is a bottom embossed milk out of Detroit pre 1915. I believe it’s embossed J W Ladd Co. I’m hunting right now and don’t have access to it at the moment to confirm that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 12, 2020)

Some quarter-pinters, or gills from Michigan.

Then this weird one with a fish etched on it, also from Michigan, sitting in a milk bottle carrier.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 12, 2020)

My Michigan Milk Bottle Book shows 5 different C.E. Posey a.k.a Marine City Dairy. I got a few different Michigan Milks, Most I dug myself. Here's one from a very small obscure ghost town only a couple of miles west of Marine City. The Elms LeCLARE'S from Starville Michigan. I've been through this town a few times. Not even a town, just a Intersection with Church & Cemetary on one Corner & Gas Station on other Corner. Population of maybe 5 people at most in a 5 square mile area. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 12, 2020)

MORE.


----------



## MIMilkman (Apr 23, 2021)

Good Tiding to the milk collector group.    If you have interest in Northern Michigan Dairies and their history, take a look at my website at kountryfolk.com and you will see photos and some history, this is a work in progress over my last 45+ years.   
Also - might the Sunnybrook bottle be available - I do look for extras from this area and often have contact with local families who would like to put one on their shelf at home.   
Just Sharing - MI Milkman - Kim


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Jul 17, 2021)

I just purchased 40, mostly local Michigan milk bottles. A couple I think are rare, or at least I haven't seen them before...Being from Novi, the coolest is the Farmington Dairy ACL. Also Woodward Dairy is pretty cool. Only cleaned up the first few, but going to post pics of rest.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Jul 17, 2021)

Some grouped..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Jul 17, 2021)

And even more..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





























Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Jul 17, 2021)

The list
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 17, 2021)

Some nice one. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Jul 21, 2021)

I have spent a few days looking and cannot find anything on Farmington Dairy, nor any examples for sale or sold. If anyone knows about this bottle please comment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## macjxl (Jul 21, 2021)

FARMINGTON MILK BOTTLE - page 1 | WorthPoint


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Aug 5, 2021)

Won a cool lot on auction. Haven't picked them up yet, but looks like Bodker Dairy, Ira Wilson & Sons, and maybe another Wilson. Interested to see what's on the other side of the left crate!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIMilkman (Mar 24, 2022)

woods_walker said:


> Here’s what I’ve dug just this year minus a blank slug plate quart milk I haven’t cleaned up yet. I’m not much of a milk bottle collector but I have a few. The Sunnybrook Dairy would be my most rare milk. Cathro is just a ghost town now and I’ve never came across another milk bottle from there. It could possibly be the only one known in the one pint size. I was told there is a quart version of that bottle listed in the Michigan milk book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see another northern Michigan bottle.   I have a website dedicated to the Northern Michigan Dairy history as well as photos of bottles in this area.    Kountryfolk.com and take a look under the MI Milkman pages, you will find posting of each of these counties.   Sunnybrook is just west of Alpena, not quite a ghost town, it was a very busy community b/c of the D & M railroad from Detroit to Mackinaw that was the primary access from South to North until the roads/expressways came into being.   Yes, they have both Pint & Quart Bottles, and there could have possibly been a 1/2 Pt, (never seen one yet), but due to the means of marketing milk bottles in this area, many of that time period we purchased in all 3 sizes.    still looking.    
Take care, Kim Sumerix


----------

